# May Thames Valley Meet



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So this will be my first meet as your new rep so I'm going to keep the location as the existing location for this meet, I'm also arranging this one for May due to the RR day that is going on for TTF & TTOC and other events going on this month.

Trying to get a feel of things I can see that you've generally had your meets on a week day, does this suit people? or would people prefer a weekend? For May as its my first I will keep this as a week day and other suggestions can be made when we meet.

Wednesday 7th May 7.30pm

*Location*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

As the Thames Valley is such a huge area I'm going to be looking at other locations so that people from all over the Thames Valley can attend and not have the woes of a long journey.

So who is up for it then?!?!?!?! I'd really like to have a good turnout for this as it will be my first meet and I dont want to let you guys down!

Attending

Jess
Tim +1
Penny +1
Naughtty
Mighty tee 
Korry 
WestcoTT + 1
Jimojameso - if the weather is nice!
bucks85th +1 (maybe)
Eadon - Representing Essex!
Fizzleh - maybe
Shaf
Elias and Donna
Dowanm1
LouLou - Maybe
Sam - Croydon massive (maybe)

Hope to see you all there!

J
xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds good. Congrats on becoming the new rep! 

I'll pop it in the calendar - it'll likely be me+1, but I will confirm nearer the time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great stuff thanks Tim 

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me & 'im please Jess.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Should be able to make this. No idea what's happening in May yet but it's quite likely I'll be there


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

No promises but I will try to get there.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please!

Loetitia


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated thanks guys 

J
Xx


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats on the Rep role 

Im & Err should be able to make it


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm only 30 mins away so i'll try and pop down if the weathers nice


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated and thanks guys 

J
xx


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Touch too far for me on a week night :-(

I'll do my best to make it to the next one though 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Never been to a meet, unfortunately that's also too far for me on a work/school night


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh thats a shame guys, maybe when I organise a weekend one? 

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll do my best to make it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great thanks 

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

What time you guys gonna be there until? I wont be able to get there until just before half 8?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we are still gona be there 

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Its a school night so I wont be drinking....oh wait I'll be driving so cant drink anyways (facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

This Essex boy is coming 

Still itching to get to my first meet so not fussed if it's not even my area.

And for all you pussy(cat)s that's a 3 hour round trip, all on a school night  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oooo does that mean we all have talk essex so you'll understand us? lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> oooo does that mean we all have talk essex so you'll understand us? lol
> 
> J
> xx


Haha I'm sure we'll manage to get through the language barrier, Yaknowwhata mean.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha yes brav!

J
xx


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

See you all at half 8


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

always 1 late starter 

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I get in from work between 5 and 6, so may be a little late with it being an hour and a half away, will do my best :lol:


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> always 1 late starter
> 
> J
> xx


I prefer fashionably late :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you dont drive a mk1...not possible 

joking!!!

J
xx


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

considering leaving work early for this. pardon my stupidity but what happens at a meet?

I'm new to all this

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lots of owners of a certain car meet in a certain place, and then meet each other. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

meet each other, chat, maybe eat too, have some drinks 

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Pisshead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pfft says you

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I rarely drink actually 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I only drink on special occassions.....and curry night lol

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I've found, over many years of experimentation, that the best days to drink are any days where the name ends with a 'y'...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh yes indeed!

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

yeah go on then. Just me


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

added 

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Fizzleh said:


> considering leaving work early for this. pardon my stupidity but what happens at a meet?
> 
> I'm new to all this
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Usually two regulars drink a bottle of wine each and then their better halves drive them home. The rest of us watch with interest while making polite conversation. Being close to the Berks/Herts border, the conversation tends to centre around gossip, the state of the roads, immigration policy and the youth of today, which is fine with me. If there's enough daylight we might look at some cars and become encouraged to spend some money on modifications which will reduce the value of our cars but increase the "oooh" value at subsequent meets. I'm yet to see someone fall down but the day will surely come.

Much like any other night at the pub really but with less drinking (for most people) and more car content.

I might be being a bit sarcastic but there might be a grain of truth lurking somewhere :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

the above is about right 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone Ape said:


> Usually two regulars drink a bottle of wine each and then their better halves drive them home. The rest of us watch with interest while making polite conversation. Being close to the Berks/Herts border, the conversation tends to centre around gossip, the state of the roads, immigration policy and the youth of today, which is fine with me. If there's enough daylight we might look at some cars and become encouraged to spend some money on modifications which will reduce the value of our cars but increase the "oooh" value at subsequent meets. I'm yet to see someone fall down but the day will surely come.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's a fair assessment!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> > Usually two regulars drink a bottle of wine each and then their better halves drive them home. The rest of us watch with interest while making polite conversation. Being close to the Berks/Herts border, the conversation tends to centre around gossip, the state of the roads, immigration policy and the youth of today, which is fine with me. If there's enough daylight we might look at some cars and become encouraged to spend some money on modifications which will reduce the value of our cars but increase the "oooh" value at subsequent meets. I'm yet to see someone fall down but the day will surely come.
> ...


were you one of the wine drinkers Penny? 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't remember! Hic!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J
xx


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll try to make the meet


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there...... Elias and Donna


----------



## dowanm1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I should hopefully be able to make it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

great stuff all updated 

J
xx


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope to make it. My mum (who lives in Marlow) is quite poorly at the moment, so at least i'll be close by.
Hope to see you all then.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated hope to see you there

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ill be a maybe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Added sambam

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sambam? Whats that about lisa lollipop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well considering you decided to give me a new name thoughts I'd give you one Sambam

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Wasnt my name for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you still started using it dum dum 

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Will definitely be there with a +1 too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can you bring my Senna BD with you please?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Will do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to have to drop out of this because the MOT still isn't sorted. Getting a bit fed up with it now.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Booooo!!!! Got another car? Bike? Pram? 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh and first drinks are on me! And maybe a prize for best car voted by you guys!

J
Xx


----------



## Audi Rookie (May 4, 2014)

Good meet this evening and thanks for welcoming me! I shall get my membership sorted and see you guys at the next


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks all for a really nice evening and a big thanks to Jess for organising it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Where are the pics ? Come on Jess, you must have taken some Pics.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't take sober pics 

Jim you can bring Debbie again she cracks me up!

Thanks for coming guys it was a great evening  even with the bar staff moving people so we could have tables lol I'll remember to book a table for next month!

Can everyone who came pm me with the model of their car please as I'll be sticking a poll up tomorrow 

As I said first week of each month (Wednesday again) will be in marlow you guys are a great bunch and I don't want to stop what we have going here! We even have a new mascot!

J
Xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank Jess for organising, an enjoyable evening meeting some great people and a good drive home.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I did try to catch up to you as I went down to the m4 but you'd gone already lol thank you for coming and coming all that way too! Definite dedication there!

J
Xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great night last night Jess! Thanks for organising - great to see so many people there.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

It was great to see everyone last night - we both really enjoyed it. Awesome turnout and some lovely cars!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Great night last night Jess! Thanks for organising - great to see so many people there.


Your a great bunch of people 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Great night last night Jess! Thanks for organising - great to see so many people there.
> ...


Aw shucks!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


More like Jess doesn't really know us yet. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

or you dont really know me  lol

J
xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Lovely TT evening TTiers and thank you Jess for organsing it. See you on the next one....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did anyone take any pics?

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think Luke might have done - think I saw him snapping with his phone when I arrived. He may have just been trying to get a signal though! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha nice....they need wifi in that pub....just saying!

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A superb night Jess, thanks for organising it. Was great to see everyone again, and meet some new faces too!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks for coming Penny was great to see you again 

J
xx


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

We had a great night Jess, many thanks again

I promise to bring the TT next time


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

Was good meeting you all yesterday, only got one pic from the meet










Hope to meet again soon


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ah, look at all those proper TTs!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Needs a mk2 in there to break it up a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Ah, look at all those proper TTs!! :wink: :lol:


With the best lookin two roadsters at the end 

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

phodge said:


> Ah, look at all those proper TTs!! :wink: :lol:


Where? I can't see any! :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pretty sure she means the ones surrounding yours 

J
xx


----------

